# Multiple locators..



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

I have been thinking of adding a 3rd locator to the rear of my 16ft Smoker for trolling purposes.
Turning around all day puts a kink in the neck... I currently am using 2 Lowrance locators..1 at the helm & 1 on the bow. Is it possible to run 3 transducers on the transom without interference, Or should I consider a trolling mtr. mount for the front one. Also I have thought of getting one of the new Helix Hummingbird units for the rear trolling application. Is there a possibility of a transducer war back there with different units ? Knowlegable feedback appreciated.
Thx Guys


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, I'm guessing there's some type of Ethernet connection availible that you can just run from one of your existing units to the new one. Shouldn't need to add another transducer. I use all raymarine so I'm not completely sure but you should look into it.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

What units do you have now?


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

rockytop said:


> What units do you have now?


I currently am running 2 lowrance units..one 7in and one 5 in...both transducers are mounted opposite sides of my transom.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Im still not sure the model you have. or what do you need at the back of the boat,do you want just sonar or gps also. if you have the older elite or the now same unit just renamed hook, or one step up the elite TI units,the only thing these will do is share waypoints. these are basic stand alone units. but if you have the hds model these will network completely , they can share sonar off one transducer they can share waypoints and the new ones can share one map chip between all the networked ones. that is why they cost more. most would have a transducer under the trolling motor on the bow, so they can mark stuff right under the bow. the console would be hooked up to the transom transducer and used when running or trolling. then a third unit mounted at the transom, hooked up with just power from the battery, no transducer. then they run a single ethernet wire between the console unit and the one at the back of the boat. now the unit at the back is seeing the same thing the console one is seeing. having two of the same or three transducers on the transom has no benefit , you can only run one because they will cross talk. this can only be done with HDS. like i said i dont know what you have they all make 7 inch ones. and i have nothing against humminbirds they are good units, but you have lowrance so i would stick with them. if i had the stand alone units like hook or elite , this is what i would do. take one transducer off the transom and put it on the trolling motor, put the 7 inch on the bow its easier to see if you stand and fish. hook up the 5 inch at the wheel you sit right in front of it ,so seeing it is no issue . for the back i would get the elite ti unit with a total scan transducer. this transducer is harder to set for speed, but for trolling is good. it will give you regular sonar side scan and down scan all at the same time. or if money is a issue, get one more mount for the rear and just swap the bow unit to the back when you troll. so hard to give a really good answer cuz people fish so many ways.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

That advice is exactly what I have in mind. It makes sense to hook them up as you have stated.


----------

